# Respirator Advice



## greenchicken (Aug 12, 2013)

I apologize in advance if this is an inappropriate place to post this type of question but I did want to get opinions from advanced pen makers.

I am looking for a really good powered respirator.  I have been searching ebay for over a year to get my hands on a triton but I guess that ship has long since sailed.

The trend is super expensive and looks heavy to the point of uncomfortable.

I would love to get some feedback on alternatives or be talk into the trend. 

Thank you from the bottom of my lungs.


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 12, 2013)

greenchicken said:


> The trend is super expensive and looks heavy to the point of uncomfortable.



I use a Trend.  Yes it is expensive but it is NOT uncomfortable at all.  However, I would not classify it as a respirator.  It does keep dust away and does blow air across your face, but it certainly does not filter out all odors or other noxious elements.  


Good, yes.  Perfect, No.


----------



## JohnGreco (Aug 12, 2013)

I use this with a regular face shield:

MSA Safety Works 817663 Multi-Purpose Respirator - Amazon.com

I've looked into things like the Trend but I work with a lot of pressure treated wood and am just not confident those are as good as this. This is rated specifically for toxic dust, have used it for 2 1/2 years and could not be happier.


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 12, 2013)

As far as respirators, I like the MSA also and wear it when I am in a hazardous area.  

I decided to go with the freedom of a high flow dust collector into a separator with the harmful micro dust and CA fumes exhausted outdoors.  In Ventura, that should not be a problem but California probably has a law against it...


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 12, 2013)

plano_harry said:


> As far as respirators, I like the MSA also and wear it when I am in a hazardous area.
> 
> I decided to go with the freedom of a high flow dust collector into a separator with the harmful micro dust and CA fumes exhausted outdoors.  In Ventura, that should not be a problem but California probably has a law against it...



So you blow all your noxious fumes and dust at your neighbors!  Nice guy!:biggrin: (just joking)

I have a Trend and it is good, but until you get use to it, it can make your neck sore, least did for me.  It is ok once you get use to it.  I do think they are over priced somewhat.  THe price has gone up somewhat since I bought mine.  I like it because I have a beard and have had most my life.  I don't think the mask setups are effect with a beard.


----------



## cool44 (Aug 12, 2013)

plano_harry said:


> As far as respirators, I like the MSA also and wear it when I am in a hazardous area.
> 
> I decided to go with the freedom of a high flow dust collector into a separator with the harmful micro dust and CA fumes exhausted outdoors.  In Ventura, that should not be a problem but California probably has a law against it...



I, too, decided early on in my woodworking career to focus on dust collection at the source. I bought a PSI Dustroyer and (2) Merv-15 filters stacked (you have to call and get one that is open at both ends). I then ran 6" sewer and drain ducting throughout my garage. I even made my own blast gates that turn on the collector at each machine so I don't have to manually turn it on. This solution isn't the cheapest or the best but it does such a good job that when I turn ebonite I can barely smell the sulphur odor. I wear a face shield sometimes until things are round to protect my face from the big chips.

dave


----------



## greenchicken (Aug 12, 2013)

*Air Handling*

I too have made significant investments is air handling.  But you can't escape the dust flying off the lathe (right where your face is) so a serious face mask, respirator, is necessary.


----------



## greggas (Aug 13, 2013)

I held off due to cost for a while but bought the Trend a couple weeks ago when Peachtree had a GREAT price on it...cheapest i had seen by about $75...anyways...so glad that I made the plunge...it works terrific and is not top heavy as I had feared.  SO much easier that then old strap on respirator and separate cheap plastic shield.....I would highly recommend it if you turn alot as I do.


----------



## ossaguy (Aug 13, 2013)

I use a Resp-o-rator that I bought from www.hartvilletool.com

Search that word in the search box,then check out the video from the guy that invented it.

I use one at work when I grind steel,or if the repair shop gets dusty so the more I use it,the more comfortable it is.At first it seemed bulky.

I have problems with fogging so this worked for me.I like that the filters are HEPA,and they do not cost much..Also,since the intake is behind me when I'm using ca with the wind at my back,I never get any of those fumes.

I've trained myself to never breathe thru my nose,so I don't need the nose piece.That makes it more comfy.

I was at the point a couple years ago of quitting wood working because of the heavy chest condition I got,til this came along.

I know it's not for everybody,but it's worth consdering.


Steve


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 13, 2013)

Trend is better classified as a PAPR and is rated for everything except VOC. When thinking about using two separate items for impact and filtering...are you really going to do that every time you turn something? Trend is cheaper than a lot of 3M products and only gets uncomfortable if I wear it for more than an hour.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Aug 13, 2013)

I use the Trend. Yes. It is expensive but I feel confident to put my face within inches of my work and not having the risk of a splinter in my eye, dust in my lungs or fog in my eyeglasses. The noise of the motor blends with the noise of my lathe, so there is not an issue here.


----------



## Russknan (Aug 13, 2013)

+1 on the Trend. As others have said, it won't protect you against VOCs. But that's not what it's designed for. It would have been a LOT more fun buying a new chuck or a bunch of chisels. But lungs come only two to a customer. I'm a little claustrophobic, but have no trouble with the helmet. Comfortable enough to wear for a long time, and I feel protected from projectiles. The only thing that sticks in me is the outrageous price for the auxiliary charging cradle. Probably only costs Trend $.25 to have it made in China. $56.00 on Amazon today. Weighs about 2 oz.! But I like having an extra battery charged so I don't have to stop when one runs out. Russ


----------



## BayouPenturner (Aug 13, 2013)

I also use the Trend,  it works well.  I also run my dust collector to draw any CAfumes away from me when finishing.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 13, 2013)

ossaguy said:


> I use a Resp-o-rator that I bought from www.hartvilletool.com
> 
> Search that word in the search box,then check out the video from the guy that invented it.
> 
> ...



I have one of these also.  I like it but I have a problem with drooling while I wear it!  Sure makes a mess on the front of my shirt!  I couldn't keep the nose piece on my nose either!  Guess I am build funny.  I got a regular nose plug like swimmers wear and it works better for me.  I do like how it works though and it is very comfortable.  I use it about half the time when I don't feel like wearing the Trend.


----------



## dtswebb (Aug 19, 2013)

I use a Trend all the time.  Maybe wearing a hardhat, faceshield and respirator at work made it easy to adapt to the Trend.

Worn properly, it's as good as a half mask respirator (in my opinion) and much more comfortable.  The face protection is excellent and I've had a few blanks come apart on me that would have caused some damage to the face except for the Trend.

I use sweatbands on the front part of the suspension, so I can change out the sweatbands after a day of turning.  The sweatbands are terry cloth and the same ones I use in my hardhat.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Aug 19, 2013)

I have an M3 mask fitted with these -----> filters

And I wear a face shield over it.  They fit great together.


----------



## larrystephens (Aug 31, 2013)

walshjp17 said:


> greenchicken said:
> 
> 
> > The trend is super expensive and looks heavy to the point of uncomfortable.
> ...



I just picked up a Trend at the SWAT symposium for $329 including 10 covers.  I have been extremely pleased with its fit and function.  I hate the face masks since they make my glasses fog and are a PIA to get on and off.  This helmet is a dream and the lexan plastic they use in the shield is the same used in aircraft, it makes me feel safe from items flying around my shop.


----------

